# Caney Head Hunting Club - North Heard County



## maloneaj (Jan 6, 2009)

....


----------



## TJay (Jan 6, 2009)

Sent you an email


----------



## Yel95 (Jan 6, 2009)

Sent you an email.


----------



## Jranger (Jan 6, 2009)

mail sent


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 6, 2009)

Good property guys...I hunted there 3 yrs ago, left because of
injury due to car wreck...
...Big deer....
Lots of thick areas and secluded HW drains...
Not over hunted !!!!
I'll probably rejoin this year !!!


----------



## alanramc (Jan 6, 2009)

where is land located?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 6, 2009)

Land is located North of Roosterville....


----------



## oldmossyhorns (Jan 6, 2009)

email sent


----------



## 2789britt (Jan 6, 2009)

dues


----------



## maloneaj (Jan 7, 2009)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Good property guys...I hunted there 3 yrs ago, left because of
> injury due to car wreck...
> ...Big deer....
> Lots of thick areas and secluded HW drains...
> ...


Thanks 7Mag Hunter, Don't you drive a little red truck, brings your camper and stay for 2 weeks at a time til you have to leave to make a dollar or two , back in a couple days for another 2 weeks of hunting ?  yea , I think I know who you are . What you waiting for , hope to see you there .


----------



## maloneaj (Jan 7, 2009)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Land is located North of Roosterville....


 Yea ! Roosterville is on the map.


----------



## 7dawg9 (Jan 7, 2009)

dues?
rules?
number of members?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 7, 2009)

Anthony..Where did you kill that big 7pt????

Down on that swampy area where your big ladder stand was ????

Thanx for your #...I'll call you and come down one weekend....
I drive a big brown 4X4 now.....


----------



## ltibbit1 (Jan 7, 2009)

how much are dues, what are rules, how do you know where other members are hunting so that you don't interfere with them?, how many members?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 7, 2009)

There is a big topo map at the campground...You sign in and out
for each AM or PM hunt...No homesteading....
Everyone has an equal chance to hunt all areas...

Anthony can answer the remainder of youur questions..


----------



## maloneaj (Jan 8, 2009)

No sir, but about 250 yards up the creek some from it though .
Big brown 4x4 , moving on up !


----------



## maloneaj (Jan 8, 2009)

Dues , Rules , and Info   ,   Please email me at maloneaj@bellsouth.net       % CHHC


----------



## maloneaj (Jan 8, 2009)

7Mag Hunter said:


> There is a big topo map at the campground...You sign in and out
> for each AM or PM hunt...No homesteading....
> Everyone has an equal chance to hunt all areas...
> 
> Anthony can answer the remainder of youur questions..


Thanks 7Mag Hunter , By the way , Nice looking dog !    7Mag Hunter , you changed pic from dog to small deer , who is holding it in the palm of their hand ?


----------



## maloneaj (Jan 8, 2009)

2789britt said:


> dues


 Hey 2789britt , that deer up a tree looks like the one I shot at a couple weeks ago . It was scared too .


----------



## maloneaj (Jan 15, 2009)

NEW INFO: The property can be taken a look at this weekend Jan. 17 & 18 2009  770-328-0884


----------



## stunod23 (Jan 15, 2009)

email sent


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 15, 2009)

HI Anthony-- It's eddy  I hunted with you some on the camp I drive a White 3/4 ton lifted Chevy Avalanche  take care


----------



## maloneaj (Jan 16, 2009)

*Two of the same !*

Hi Ed, I have one problem , I knew of two persons name Ed so you will have to help me to remember which one you are . Thanks ,


----------



## tinker141 (Jan 16, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## alanramc (Jan 16, 2009)

how do i get there from newnan?


----------



## maloneaj (Jan 17, 2009)

Hwy 34 West to Franklin , take Hwy 100 North about 8 - 10 miles


----------



## brt870 (Jan 20, 2009)

email sent


----------



## maloneaj (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the great response this pass weekend.  CHHC is still taking on new members til all spots are filled .


----------



## Bulldawg Hunter (Jan 21, 2009)

*Spots*

How many spots are left?


----------



## maloneaj (Jan 21, 2009)

Email me Bulldawg Hunter , I'll send you info.   at maloneaj@bellsouth.net


----------



## Rip Steele (Jan 23, 2009)

I just got in this huntin club. Looks like a pretty good place, and while Mr. Malon was showing two of us the property we seen about half a dozen turkeys in the hardwoods. I would recommend trying it. Don't know the outcome till you try. Atleast the price is right. See you in the woods.


----------



## shanesbandit (Jan 24, 2009)

is there still memberships can it be small game hunted after deer season


----------



## maloneaj (Jan 24, 2009)

shanesbandit said:


> is there still memberships can it be small game hunted after deer season


 Yes, memberships are still open and memberships are from June to May each year and you can hunt any game in season provided your legal and abide by club rules . Email me for info if you're interested still .  maloneaj@bellsouth.net


----------



## shanesbandit (Jan 24, 2009)

Sent you an email I hope you got it let me know. pm me if not
mark


----------



## maloneaj (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks Rip !


----------



## maloneaj (Feb 2, 2009)

Anyone who tried to contact me Saturday , Please try again @ 770-328-0884 or email at   maloneaj@bellsouth.net     Thanks, AJ


----------



## maloneaj (Feb 5, 2009)

Will be showing property February 7 - 8  2009 after 12pm .
maloneaj@bellsouth.net  or  770-328-0884


----------



## maloneaj (Feb 7, 2009)

The weather is nice for this weekend , anyone who would like to take a look at property can call  770-328-0884 AJ , I will be on location Saturday and Sunday after 12pm -  5pm


----------



## maloneaj (Feb 13, 2009)

maloneaj said:


> CHHC is now taking on more members for 2009-2010 hunting season. We've had this property 13 years now with QDM in place. 1100 acres,$650.00 per family membership,20 members, camp site, food plots, first come,first serve hunting rights,creeks,hardwood hollows and pine ridges. More Info. at maloneaj@bellsouth.net  .  NEW INFO:  Property can be taken a look at most every weekend , call or email for scheduled times   770-328-0884  AJ .  As of February 20 , We still have some openings !


...


----------



## maloneaj (Feb 20, 2009)

Our response has been just Great, Thanks GON ,  If I have overlooked anyone interested in CHHC , I'm sorry . Please send me another email at maloneaj@bellsouth.net or call 770-328-0884  AJ


----------



## hestley (Feb 20, 2009)

Do you have any slots left, is there a cabin or just a camp site


----------



## maloneaj (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes , CHHC does have a few openings as of March 9 , Please email me at maloneaj@bellsouth.net  or call  770-328-0884    AJ .


----------



## CharlesH (Mar 9, 2009)

I am interested but curious about time from Dallas.  Is it off of Hwy 27 or Hwy 100?


----------



## brt870 (Mar 9, 2009)

From the Intersection of 278 and Buchanan Hwy. Its about 1 hour away


----------



## maloneaj (Mar 10, 2009)

Yea , about 1 hour drive ,  CHHC have several members from the Dallas , Hiram areas already in the club .  For more info :  maloneaj@bellsouth.net    or  770-328-0884   AJ


----------



## CharlesH (Mar 10, 2009)

I sent you an e-mail


----------



## maloneaj (Mar 11, 2009)

CHHC Info sent to your mail box .


----------



## maloneaj (Mar 13, 2009)

Please take note of my email address change  . For info about Caney Head Hunting Cl;ub    email at   maloneaj959@gmail.com    or call  770-328-0884   AJ   

Thanks ,


----------



## Eddy M. (Mar 15, 2009)

maloneaj said:


> Hi Ed, I have one problem , I knew of two persons name Ed so you will have to help me to remember which one you are . Thanks ,



you came to my home in Marietta and gave me a treatment quote


----------



## maloneaj (Mar 16, 2009)

Ok , Eddie , I remember who you are now .  How you doing ?


----------



## CharlesH (May 6, 2009)

How many openings do you have.  I am interested but do not think I can get down to see it for a couple of weeks.  You can e-mail  me at caharrison5@yahoo.com  if you need to.


----------



## CharlesH (May 7, 2009)

Didn't get your e-mail, but I sent  you one.


----------



## maloneaj (May 19, 2009)

I was at the property Saturday after the rain and saw a nice turkey, walking down a road bed, don't hunt them myself, but just wanted anyone interested in CHHC to know , We do have them !
770-328-0884    or    maloneaj959@gmail.com


----------



## maloneaj (May 26, 2009)

Call AJ 770-328-0884   or   maloneaj959@gmail.com


----------



## KnightMare (May 26, 2009)

AJ
I would like some info on your club.  Please email me at jknight@safetytoday.com


----------



## maloneaj (Jul 13, 2009)

Please visit our web site @  www.caneyheadhuntingclub.com


----------



## maloneaj (Jan 7, 2010)

Update new info and pic from trail cam, I just wasn't in the right stand at the right time . Day this pic was taken , I had to work late and couldn't make this PM hunt .  Just shoot me !


----------



## Chadx1981 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Curious*



maloneaj said:


> Update new info and pic from trail cam, I just wasn't in the right stand at the right time . Day this pic was taken , I had to work late and couldn't make this PM hunt .  Just shoot me !



Can we see the picture?


----------



## maloneaj (Jan 8, 2010)

The pic is located on the first page of thread.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 8, 2010)

Map link on the website don't work....


----------



## maloneaj (Jan 12, 2010)

No, We're not in Carroll County but less than a mile thur the woods though in North Heard County .


----------



## Ross1 (Jan 17, 2010)

How many members? Any ducks?


----------



## maloneaj (Jan 18, 2010)

25 members max , No ducks that I know of .


----------



## maloneaj (Jan 22, 2010)

Will be on property Saturday at 9 AM if you would like to see property . Call AJ 770-328-0884


----------



## maloneaj (Feb 3, 2010)

Three new members to join, some spots still open for 2010-2011.
Call AJ 770-328-0884  or shoot email to maloneaj959@caneyheadhuntingclub.com


----------



## maloneaj (Feb 18, 2010)

Will be on property this weekend if anyone would like to see it . Call me AJ 770-328-0884 .   or email at  maloneaj959@caneyheadhuntingclub.com  .


----------



## maloneaj (Feb 22, 2010)

Turkey only membership 2010 season , $325   AJ 770-328-0884
maloneaj959@gmail.com


----------



## maloneaj (Mar 15, 2010)

btt


----------



## JamesG (Mar 15, 2010)

maloneaj said:


> Turkey only membership 2010 season , $325   AJ 770-328-0884
> maloneaj959@gmail.com


----------



## maloneaj (Mar 15, 2010)

JamesG said:


>



James, Why the put down with the crazy icon? I take it that you are not going to hunt this turkey season , right ! If the price is more than you can afford, then just keep it to yourself . Thanks .


----------



## maloneaj (Mar 17, 2010)

btt


----------



## maloneaj (Mar 24, 2010)

bbt


----------



## maloneaj (Mar 29, 2010)

We still have openings for 2010-2011 , Call AJ 770-328-0884  or email at maloneaj959@caneyheadhuntingclub.com  visit website at 
www.caneyheadhuntingclub.com


----------



## maloneaj (Apr 22, 2010)

Showed property to a few guys Tuesday pm and we saw a gobbler cross in front of us. Nice one too.  Caney Head still have a few spots open for 2010-2011 season . Call me ,AJ 770-328-0884 or email at maloneaj959@caneyheadhuntingclub.com  .  www.caneyheadhuntingclub.com


----------



## maloneaj (Apr 23, 2010)

bbt


----------



## maloneaj (May 19, 2010)

Time is short , most all leases are due next month, give me a call ,AJ 770-328-0884 or email my phone at maloneaj959@gmail.com   .


----------



## maloneaj (May 21, 2010)

btt


----------



## kenny mac (May 21, 2010)

Wow... looks great


----------



## maloneaj (May 22, 2010)

Thank You .


----------



## maloneaj (Jun 5, 2010)

only a few spots open , call or email AJ  770-328-0884   , maloneaj959@gmail.com  .


----------



## maloneaj (Jun 7, 2010)

btt


----------



## maloneaj (Jun 11, 2010)

btt


----------



## maloneaj (Jun 15, 2010)

Still a couple spots open .


----------



## maloneaj (Jun 17, 2010)

Time is short, will take new memberships now but will close soon .


----------



## maloneaj (Jun 18, 2010)

Will be showing property Friday - Sunday .   Call AJ 770-328-0884
or  maloneaj959@gmail.com


----------



## maloneaj (Jun 19, 2010)

btt


----------



## maloneaj (Jun 21, 2010)

Huntin season is sneakn up on us .


----------



## maloneaj (Jun 22, 2010)

bbb


----------



## maloneaj (Jun 23, 2010)

Only 3 months til hunting season, come on people .


----------



## maloneaj (Jun 26, 2010)

btt


----------



## maloneaj (Jul 5, 2010)

btt


----------



## maloneaj (Jul 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## maloneaj (Jul 13, 2010)

btt


----------

